# Bolus Gun Alternative?



## CarolineZelda (Aug 15, 2016)

Is there an easy and effective to copper bolus a goat without the bolus gun? I don't have one and I only have two goats so feel like it's not worth it if there is another way. 

I know that you don't want the bolus to be chewed, but wondering if anyone had any thing they did so I didn't have to spend time and money on finding a bolus gun.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just shove in the back of the mouth and hold mouth closed till they swallow.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Just shove in the back of the mouth and hold mouth closed till they swallow.


Oh, I try this but I usually just end up getting my fingers bit and they always manage to spit it out anyway. 

I've kind of given up trying to stop them from chewing the bolus up, so I've been breaking it open, putting the copper wire particles in the center of a bit of marshmallow, then rolling that bit of marshmallow in grain. _Most_ of my goats will eat it that way...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Peanut butter, or a marshmallow may work. Maybe even hidden in a piece of a banana.

I deworm my goats herbally with "herbal dosage balls" that they gobble up. So when they need a copper bolus, I pour the copper rods into the middle of the herbal ball and just give it to them that way.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am about to do my goats and I bought some marshmellows and they turned their noses up at them. I have found three things so far that they will eat. bread, donuts and corn chips. Then I was told donuts and bread isn't good for them. So I stopped giving it to them. My daughter asked me are you sure your goats are goats they won't try anything other do. lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I always end up having to get several different treats (Bread, marshmallow, peanutbutter) to give my goats copper. Some like one thing, and not the other. It is frustrating! 
Last time I sliced an apple and dug out a hole just big enough for the capsule, every one ate them! WIN!


----------



## CarolineZelda (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas guys! My doe will eat anything but her brother is pickier, so I guess I try some of those foods out and see what works.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The little bolus (balling) guns from PBS Animal health are only $1.49. Sure makes it easier to give the little copper gel caps. The part number is: 365-877 Small Brown balling gun. pbsanimalhealth.com. (it is plastic, so it doesn't hurt or scrape like metal would.)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I also am a "rod dumper". We had ZERO luck using a bolus gun! Fortunately I have read enough studies to feel like they absorb enough if they get the copper that way.

All my does except one like mashed banana, so I mix the rods with banana and dose away. The remaining goat is super picky. After extensive testing she showed a preference for canned pumpkin. (Commercial canned ONLY, thankyouverymuch! Keep that home grown pumpkin away! SHEESH!) So test out the treats with your picky one before you waste the copper rods in something he won't eat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I cut the top off a syringe, open the capsule of copper, pour the correct dose into the syringe, put some peanut butter on top and then give it.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I shove it in the back of their mouth, quickly but carefully and follow instantly with an animal cracker. Tried treats and a bolus gun. This works for me.


----------



## CarolineZelda (Aug 15, 2016)

Huh well sounds like at least one of these ideas should work! I had no idea there were so many methods!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We have done like Karen, and push it down hold the mouth shut-get but---ugh!

Some great suggestions here already, and for something so important-be creative!!!


Also, If it helps, we have given our goats shelled peanuts at times. Hillbilly, our buck loves peanuts! He will do anything to get a peanut in the shell!!!!

So, I have opened the peanut shell enough to pop one nut out and slide a capsule in for him! This last time he didn't even crunch the pill at all! He was so excit d, as always to get the peanut...he didn't know it was loaded with a copper bolus!!!����������


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have cut the top off a syringe (3cc I think) and just put the capsule in it. Some still manage to spit it out at me. Now I just put a handful of sweet feed in a bowl and sprinkle the rods on top. They eat it right up


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I only have one goat who won't take it in a treat, I'm going to try the marshmallow, wish me well hahaha!


----------

